# Replacement K03 Turbos for B5 S4, where to buy?



## VaderS50 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just curious what vendor / retailer would happen to have the *best* price for a set of brand new replacement factory K03 turbos for a 2000 Audi S4?


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure about k03's, but there's some replica k04 turbos available for $1400 that look pretty good :
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...30828


----------

